# pics of my australian 200sx



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

for pics go to

http://evl69.tripod.com


some specs are on the bag some are not!

EVL


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

lovin your ride.
Better get my ride a name too.....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet. BTW, what's up with the headlights? it looks like a combination between the 95-96 rounded headlights and the 97-98 "mean eyes" headlights. 

Like the kit.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its cool.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

The eyelids are what give that look 1997 GA16DE. i prefer this front end to the s14a

Exaltar - your link to pic didn't work. 
you taking the piss?

EVL


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

damnnnnnn nice s14 man

Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

EVL69 said:


> *The eyelids are what give that look 1997 GA16DE.*


 Oh, I see it now. the pictures made it look like the eyelids were blending in with the hood and I thought it was one piece.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE
yep sorry that is the point of them. i have made some that i dont think will ever put on, that come from undernear the light and give the new BMW m3 style look. that looks ok but the cops might not like them.
EVL


----------

